# iPhone Cases Why?



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

*iPhone Cases? Why?*

Just saw a thread on one of Howards Forums about iPhone cases and different reviews and recomendations, that reminded me of a statement on someones website (can't remember) someone who makes Apps for the iphone. It said something like _"Not for people who put covers on their iphone" _

Got a chuckle out of me cause thats the way I feel about putting a cover on this beutiful thing like hiding a beutiful girl behind a vale.. I personally don't have a cover for my phone, cause I find the feel and the look is compromised with a cover, I've had the phone for over 6 months and droped it only once on my laminate floor (no scuffs or dents). Plus no scratches or anything. I've polished the benzel around the glass using "Mothers Mag and Allumunum Polish" which I use for X5 rims, cause it gets minute scratches on that area.

I do have a screen protector on it, since the day I bought it, same one-no scratches at all going on 6 months, its the one from the Apple store "Crystal Film Set for iPhone" comes in a green package-2 for $14.99. 

So many people ask me why I don't have a cover..I say "Well Apple put so much effort into making the look and feel of the iphone so cool why cover it up? Ya it may fall or scratch (very hard to scratch-watch the CNET You Tube Vid about the iphone in a ziplock bag with 20 keys).

Like someone who buys leather sofa and puts a cover on it..or a nice car and put a Bra on it.....I don't mind the thin films you can now get for the iphone which covers the whole phone like the crystal film..but that too would kinda take away from the cold back feel of the phone.

The one cover I think is cool is the Vaja cases..$$$..Vaja - Leather Productsbut the one I like would have to be taken off everytime you dock the phone, which seem like a nuisance. 

So how many you out there, like me leave their babe Nekked:heybaby: .....???


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a black metal case with belt clamp. I usually wear dress pants (work) so with the type of pockets and the weight of the phone I feel more comfortable with a case/belt clamp.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I hear ya, the iPhone is a beautiful creation and it's a shame to cover it up...at the same time, I would feel like complete crap if it got scratched. So I put it in a simple silicone case.

I'd rather "hide" the beauty than mar it.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I hate cases....the way i look at it, is use it enjoy it, and when it gets scratched buy the new much better model!!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I use the Agent 18 Eco Shield for iPhone Black and have since almost the beginning -- at first I was a bit remiss to put something over the iPhone, but now, I think the phone looks silly without... Not only does it look great but it makes the phone so much easier to hold in landscape mode for web surfing! I had to go back to using it without a case for a few days when my wife got her iPhone and her case was being delivered and it frustrated me SO much! Also, it comes with an adapter to fit most docks which means you don't even have to take it off to charge it.

Edit: I forgot to mention, it fits perfectly in the Belkin TuneBase FM with ClearScan in the case using the designated iPod Classic adapter!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

draz said:


> I hate cases....the way i look at it, is use it enjoy it, and when it gets scratched buy the new much better model!!


Thats right, I give my iphone a 2 year life MAX maybe even 1 year..after 1-2 years the way Apple updates their stuff, this model will be on the Antique Roadshow..so don't be afraid of scratching it although its verrrry scratch resistant.

Put it this way you buy a decent car worth thousands and park it in public places- exposed to all and elements don'tya? and you'll probably keep the car longer than 2 years.


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

Agreed, I hate that my iPhone is masked by a contour case...but at the same time the thought of dropping it...and possibly damaging the hardware makes me cringe..


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

An iPhone case is rather unecessary unless you are prone to dropping or sitting on your phone. The screen is pretty much scratch proof (I've tried with keys, coins, etc), though it can crack if sat on/hit. The back is an anodized aluminum, so scratches aren't going to be very visible on that.

I don't have a case for mine, though I keep it in an iPod sock. I've found the sock helps to reduce the on-screen grease and such. The appeal of the iPhone is at least partially the look of it - sleek aluminum and glass. Why cover it up unless you absolutely have to?


----------



## zer0army (May 31, 2004)

I agree, not a fan of cases. I'm fine with a screen protector as long as there are no bubbles or visible seams, I'll even let the sock or slip off case go. Full time case however... It's like, keep it in there for 2 years, take it off and what do you have? mint condition obsolete piece of technology, congrats buddy!

Use it and enjoy, it will be old and worthless soon enough!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Dropped my iPhone one time too many. The lower part of the touch screen no longer responds to my "touch" so I had to get a new iPhone. Next time I'm in the States, I'll try to get it replaced.

That is why I like my Agent 18 case, it provides some cushioning from drops, but of course, it is not perfect.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I personally do not use a case because I also think the product should look as designed. Also, I don't really use a screen protector because of how resillient the glass is to scratches (although maybe I should).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a contour silicon sleeve half-case (backside only covered) for mine ONLY because so many people have expressed alarm over how easily it can slip from their hands. The back IS very slick, but I have to say that the first four months I owned it I just kept it (naked) in my pocket and it still continues to look EXACTLY like when I bought it.

Why Apple can't make all their computers out of this stuff! 

Like Steven Wright said "if the airplane's black box is virtually indestructible ... why not make the entire plane out of the black box material?"


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

Holster is the way to go. I have the Belkin Leather. It's black, simple, hides & protects the iPhone when on my belt or pocket, easy access to all buttons and slides on out when I need it. When I do pull it out though, be warned, it's full on iPhone nudity. Viewer discretion is advised.

http://store.iphoniacs.com/store_images/product_images/accessories/large/2571.jpg


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't have a case for my touch. THe back has scratches...so what. It just means it's been loved. The front is scratch free, and seems nicely resistant to them. I drop it in my pocket all the time, either pants, shirt, or coat. Either I trust it's well made, or I don't. I really don't care for extra bulk of a case, and the machine is so sleek without one.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't have an iphone yet (hopping to get one next week actually), but with the ipods that I've had, I've tried different cases and then I finally settled on no case. I was much happier just acknowledging that scratches will happen and then not having to think about it anymore.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

For those who want to polish up the minor scratches they have on the front benzel and maybe the back try this:

Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish-- 
Canadian Tire always has it in the Auto Care Setion- its around $10.00 but use in small amounts (its very very strong) and rub it in...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I had the Agent 18 case, but now have gone naked. The iphone honeymoon period is long over, and I treat it like any other phone now.

I just try to ensure that no coins are in my pocket, and that I do not drop it on the street. So far, only a few very minor scratches on the bezel, and back.

It matches nicely too with my MacBook Air.. so why cover it up and hide its beauty?


----------

